# strangles are there any long term effects



## debsflo (1 November 2008)

due to see a lovley sounding schoolmistress tomorrow. told it had strangles 5 years ago made full recovery and would have it vetted if decided to buy. are there any long term problems i need to be aware of thanks


----------



## samstar (1 November 2008)

I had a exmoor x welsh that had strangles and he made a full recovery with no long term problems.


----------



## Tia (1 November 2008)

The side-effects are that 75% of all horses who contract and survive Strangles, will become immune to it, often this is a life-long immunity.


----------



## svincent (1 November 2008)

My TB mare contracted strangles along with most of the rest of the yard - and she had no long term effects.   She was very thin after the attack, but after 5 months she was bordering on porky!

There were about 25 horses on the yard at the time and I would say 7 or 8 didn't catch it.   It was the middle of winter and the horses were in at night, stabled and living in very close proximity.   The vet believed that those who didn't get it must have been exposed to it in the past.


----------



## i_lurf_smurf (1 November 2008)

i've always been told that long term, you could almost argue strangles was a benefit, as they were immune from then on, and it strengthened there immune system in the long run.... i still wouldnt want murph to get it though!!!!


----------



## scotsmare (2 November 2008)

My 3 yr old caught strangles from a county show 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 when she was a yearling.  Once the absesses had drained and healed up there were no ill effects.  Her two buddies that lived with her never got it though all were treated with anti b's at the time.


----------



## ajn1610 (2 November 2008)

I think once a horse has had there disease it can become a 'shedder' they carry the bacteria streptococcus equi (sp? never my strong point!) it can spread the disease but shows no symptoms as it is now immune. This is sometimes how the disease is spread when a new horse comes to a yard.
Speak to the Vet you can take swabs to see if the horse is still carrying the bacteria.
In terms of it's own health the horse will not be affected once recovered.


----------



## Tia (2 November 2008)

Yes, you're right Ajn, strangles can produce a small percentage of carrier horses.  From memory, swabbing isn't particularly conducive in seeking out carriers; these days, they tend to perform tests in the gutteral pouches and then flush them out if the horse shows signs of being a carrier.  Nasal swabs can show negative results even if the horse is a carrier, so if the poster is concerned about this then they should ask their vet to perform tests on the gutteral pouch instead.

Carriers are a tiny proportion of all horses infected with strangles, but yes, good point and worth bearing in mind if there is any concern.


----------

